# 13.1 booting problem



## rrsum (Jan 5, 2023)

I have a problem booting a 13.1 server with an ASUS Prime B560-PLUS motherboard and an Intel i5-11600K CPU.  I rebuilt the server from scratch using a memstick and then restored the system from dumps.  I did exactly the same thing with a secondary server and it worked perfectly. However, while in single user mode on the main server, and with the disks mounted, I accedently hit the reboot switch (it was on a bench at the time.)  Now when I reboot, it spits out a bunch of messages as follows:

     Consoles: efi console
     efipart_readwrite rw=1 blk=xxxxxxxxxxxx size=xxx status=7
     ...

Note that I'm not sure of the exact wording here, it goes bye fairly fast, but the x's represent integers, and the efipart lines total about 15-20. Then the usual beastie message appears, and it boots fine.

Exactly the same config runs on the secondary server as expected, with the same bios config (and the bios is the latest on both).  Moreover, the files in /boot/efi have exactly the same sha signatures.  I don't know how to access the GPT metadata.

It seems unlikely that this is a FreeBSD problem, although the above console messages might be from FreeBSD.  If I boot the memstick now, exactly the same console messages occur.

Anyone know of a fix for this? Is it likely to be a CMOS problem? Thanks in advance for any help that can be offered!

Rick


----------



## tingo (Jan 6, 2023)

Boot from the memstick, and check the disk. Both the EFI partition and the root partition. If the disk partition is ok, run `# efibootmgr` and check that the boot entries are ok.


----------



## rrsum (Thursday at 3:05 AM)

Well, I am a complete loss about this.  To review, I have two boxes with the same motherboards, the same firmware versions and configs, the same cards in the same slots, the same disks with the same uefi entries in the /boot/efi partition, with all partitions being fsck'ed, even the msdosfs efi partitions, and still the secondary server boots cleanly while the main server puts out the reported initial efi console messages (and then boots cleanly)!

BTW, the error messages are from loader.efi (do strings on loader.efi and grep "efipart_readwrite"). The suggestion in the last post was to check efibootmgr, but it looks completely normal!

Any suggestions?


----------

